# Newbie



## gizmogirl (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi im sal,
new 2 this site...can anyone help me please, just been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes diet controlled...do u recommend i test my own blood sugar levels??

Sal


----------



## Steff (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Sal and welcome to the forum , it is a personal choice weather to test or not but many of us find it benificial as the test can tell us how we react to certain foods. Wil you be seeing your GP or diabetic nurse soon? maybe talk to them about  self testing As your only diet controlled at the moment you would have to pay for your own test strips though.


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Sal and welcome. 

You'll get some great advice off some really lovely T2's on here about BG testing. It's something I HAVE to do as a T1, but I know lots of T2's find it really useful


----------



## gizmogirl (Mar 22, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Hi Sal and welcome to the forum , it is a personal choice weather to test or not but many of us find it benificial as the test can tell us how we react to certain foods. Wil you be seeing your GP or diabetic nurse soon? maybe talk to them about  self testing As your only diet controlled at the moment you would have to pay for your own test strips though.



Hi steff,
im seeing nurse on friday she said not 2 bother testing but how do i then no if im eating the right things:S

sal x


----------



## gizmogirl (Mar 22, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Hi Sal and welcome.
> 
> You'll get some great advice off some really lovely T2's on here about BG testing. It's something I HAVE to do as a T1, but I know lots of T2's find it really useful



Thanks for the website sacredheart

sal x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Sal, welcome to the forum  Read the following links - they should help you decide about testing:

Jennifer's good advice about testing:
http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/14045524.php

Maggie Davey's open letter to the newly diagnosed:
http://www.sequin.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/Downloads/openlet.pdf

A good book to give you a good start is Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year - An Essential Guide for the Newly Diagnosed by Gretchen Becker.


----------



## Steff (Mar 22, 2010)

gizmogirl said:


> Hi steff,
> im seeing nurse on friday she said not 2 bother testing but how do i then no if im eating the right things:S
> 
> sal x



Exactly she says no to testing but she is not the diabetic at home with it 24/7.Some have gone off on there own back and bought a meter and tested and then have took the results to the gp/nurse and it has proved them wrong.Maybe something to think about


----------



## gizmogirl (Mar 22, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hi Sal, welcome to the forum  Read the following links - they should help you decide about testing:
> 
> Jennifer's good advice about testing:
> http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/14045524.php
> ...



Thanks northerner thats great info

Sal x


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd add that only bother testing if you know what you're trying to achieve. Don't just test simply to put the numbers in front of the GP or DN!

Personally, I tested myself once a day for the first month or two (at different times each day). Over time, I built up a knowledge of my diet (and exercise) and now only test once a week to make sure that my BG isn't doing anything nasty! Oh, I also test myself a couple of hours after eating out too (just to reassure myself! But if the number is high, I go for a quick walk to help bring it down).

Good luck with everything,

Andy


----------



## gizmogirl (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks Andy for the info

Sal


----------



## PhilT (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Sal, welcome to the forum.


----------



## gizmogirl (Mar 22, 2010)

PhilT said:


> Hi Sal, welcome to the forum.



Hi phil nice 2 meet u

Sal


----------



## falcon123 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Gizmogirl and welcome. Do you have a Beetle? My niece has a Type II Bay Window camper.


----------



## gizmogirl (Mar 22, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Hi Gizmogirl and welcome. Do you have a Beetle? My niece has a Type II Bay Window camper.



yeh have a black beetle called betty lol how sad am i? hehe


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 23, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Hi Gizmogirl and welcome. Do you have a Beetle? My niece has a Type II Bay Window camper.



OMG, don't say that your niece's camper is diabetic too?!!


----------



## Steff (Mar 23, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> OMG, don't say that your niece's camper is diabetic too?!!



...


----------



## gizmogirl (Mar 23, 2010)

lol


----------



## Corrine (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Sal and welcome. Can't really add to what's already been said - although I do find testing a good way of knowing how some things affect you - I do pretty much what Andy HB suggests.


----------



## gizmogirl (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Guys
hope youve had a good week?
well heres my update i went back 2 see the nurse yesterday that being my second visit when i said i had been chatting to u guys about a blood testing monitor so i could keep an i on myself she was right niffed
lol and said i didnt need one and sent me packing 
so im now just goin 2 diet and exercise like the clappers and hopefully im doing the right thing and  in june when i go back i will try not pee the nurse off hehe

Sal x


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 28, 2010)

Don't need a bg monitor indeed! 

I bet you she'd be the first asking for one if she had diabetes!!

Don't wait until June and don't be fobbed off! You can't get good control unless you know what your bg is before and after eating.

If the nurse continues to be 'miffed' mad, insist on talking to your GP instead and make it clear that you need to test yourself in order to get better control. Also, make it clear that if you get good control, then you'll be testing less frequently.

Andy

p.s. It is possible to get meters for free (others can give you advice here). They'll come with some test strips so that'll get you started. You can then pester your GP to put the strips on prescription (but they are expensive, so there may be some resistance there too).


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Gizmo totally agree with what Andy says, push for one and dont wait until June hun , these gps/nurses have no idea about the benifits of testing it seems and need a reality check, get her to come in here and we will soon change her mind grr x


----------



## gizmogirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Morning guys,
Thanks for the advice i will get an appointment with the Doc next week i think....bet he wont like going against the nurseand still send me back 2 her... im really dont understand the nurse she was quite adamant i didnt need a monitor and said the strips were expensive and i wouldnt qualifie for them on perscription Andy do u think she dosnt like me hehe oh well see what Doc says she sure aint made this easy

sal x


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Sal,

I really don't know what is going on with some NHS people! When I was diagnosed, I was *given* a bg monitor (by the hospital diabetes nurse) and my GP also prescribed test strips for it for the first month (I've bought my own strips since, but that is a personal choice and because I only test once/twice a week now, the cost will be spread over six months. My test strips cost ?25 for 50).

So long as you make it clear that you are testing to understand how to better control your diabetes and that you are making the necessary changes to your lifestyle (assuming that you need to). The GP really should be compliant with your request. It will, after all, save the NHS money in the long run.

If they still refuse to prescribe test strips for you, ask them why and let us know (perhaps there is some logic to their reasoning other than straight cost reasons).

Good luck!

Andy


----------



## gizmogirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks Andy,

will let u know what the doc says.. maybe its because im not on med's


Sal x


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2010)

gizmogirl said:


> Thanks Andy,
> 
> will let u know what the doc says.. maybe its because im not on med's
> 
> ...



Well I got my meter the first week in and i was diet and exercise for the first 3 weeks so i still got a meter hun x


----------



## gizmogirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks steff,
will nag Doc lol

Sal x


----------

